# A public range I might actually use....



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2018)

I hate the local ranges around here...but if this guy was the range officer I might consider it.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 9, 2018)

That's the way to do it. Another Cpl and I physically "corrected" a USNA midshipman at Little Creek when his barrel started to swing around toward the firing line. I "terrified" my children into becoming expert gun handlers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 9, 2018)

Good reaction by the range officer....what an idiot.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 9, 2018)

Some people should simply be whipped with a pistol rather than allowed to possess and use one.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 9, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's the way to do it. Another Cpl and I physically "restrained" a USNA midshipman at Little Creek when his barrel started to swing around toward the firing line.* I "terrified" my children into becoming expert gun handlers*.



Me too.  My kids will even subconsciously 'secure' or turn their toy guns around when they see them laying around.

Great RO.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Grunt said:


> Some people should simply be whipped with a pistol rather than allowed to possess and use one.



That guy should be pistol whipped just for the "tough guy" selfie he took before he pointed it in his buddy's face.


----------

